# Screener



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Anyone have any experience with this brand and model? It is a Thomas Protough 300.

~Chuck


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Another angle.

~Chuck


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

And a 3rd angle.

~Chuck


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

Chuck, pardon my stupidity, but what does it do??
Inquiring minds want to know,
Mark K


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

We have one just like it. However ours is a early 90s model and is a Read screener. However it works great, as long as your loader has a bucket 3 yards or smaller.

Geoff


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Mark, it is for screening topsoil. It removes rocks, roots and debris from the soil. 

This one is in the 1 1/4 yard loader class.

~Chuck


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

Chuck, 
When did you get the new toy? I like the new CAT!!

John


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

Ahhhhh.... i see. 
Thanks for the info.
Mark K


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

Chuck, did you guys go shopping at the REH auction last week? That is a ok machine the only thing is that the only place to get parts for it is Harter Equiptment on rt 33 in freehold. been alot of that thomas stuff at the local auctions lately. FYI you could mix your salt sand mix with that machine also.


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

I'd love to have access to one of those next summer. I'd need fine screens though, I want to rescreen "rock fines" to segregate the dust form the stone chips. As it comes form the quarry it's 3/16"-, with a bunch of it just "flour". It makes a great alternative to sand for traction purposes as it is but it would be even better if I could keep everything above 1/8". The sharpness of the broken stone bites way better thant he rounded grains of natural sand. I don't do much with sand but I'd love to have about 50 tons of chips on hand going into the winter. Nothing would be lost as I could add the dust into either 3/4" plant mix or fines that I use for driveway maintenance.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Landman, we picked it up at an Alex Lyon auction just outside of Harrisburg, PA last weekend. From what I understand, these screeners are only sold brand new at auctions, or at least they are known for that. Prices are way down at auctions as a whole right now, so it is definitely a buyers market.

I didn't go to the auction myself, but if I did, we would have spent A LOT more and got alot more. They had CAT backhoe rims going for $10 each, and tires for $20 each! Someone got a whole skid, (I believe 200 pcs) of loader bucket cutting edges for $200!

We picked up another brand new skid steer bucket, a set of brand new pallet forks, and got a great deal ($50) on a paver splitter, because no one knew what it was, no one else bid on it!

The CAT 436 we got doesn't seem to need any work at all at this point. The only thing I would like to change is the front bucket, as our CAT 416 has a larger one, the 436 looks small.

~Chuck


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

Chuck, The dealer I am buying my thomas skid steer from, also sells the screeners. They look like a nice set up.


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

Chuck,

The one thing that I noticed about the ProTough screens while at a couple of auticons around this area is that unless your only moving a small amount with a skidd steer or a club cad lawn tractor mower is that the opening is just too small.

If you look at the opening for a REad or other screeners you can fit a small loader (like a JD 444) or backhoe (JD410) into it and work. The ProTough is good for very small operations, but other wise I would not use one.

IF you plan on moving more dirt and want just a little bigger footprint of a screener you could look for a Read or go a step above in desing features the Grizzly

look at some specs of the 300

Model Max Single Load Net [email protected] 3000rpm Pump Capacity 
300 1¼ cu. yards 13kW (17.4hp) 50.61 lpm (13.37 gpm) 
400 3 cu. yards 22.5kW (30hp) 45.6 lpm (12 gpm) 
Loading Height 300 = 98 in. 400 = 122 in.

The POWERGRID 400 I personally consider to be one of the best small screens for that size

I looked for specs on the powerscreen, but could not find it
http://www.powerscreen.co.uk/

just my .02

Pete

:waving: :waving:


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Now that the good weather is here how is that screener working Chuck?


----------



## Roadwarrior (Mar 15, 2003)

I bought one just like it last year. We use it to make topsoil. You will need to change the bottom deck to a piano wire screen to get down real fine. It's not a high production machine but it's great to drag around from site to site. But hey what do you want for $13,000? No problems so far and you have a new screen built for $450.


----------

